# Balto?



## Harbinger (Dec 25, 2013)

So i've seen shit loads of furries go mental over this, is it any good?
Just got netflix so i plan on watching everything i never got round to or else wise wouldnt have bothered.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 25, 2013)

Not bad. Pretty suspenseful story for a kid's flick IIRC. 

A wolf (I think) that was trying to get medicine back to a plagued town. I can't specifically recall details, but I liked it. 
Loved how it started off with REAL people walking in a park then tells an animated tale. I thought that was a cool small touch. I don't lose my shit over the movie though.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Not bad. Pretty suspenseful story for a kid's flick IIRC.
> 
> A wolf (I think) that was trying to get medicine back to a plagued town. I can't specifically recall details, but I liked it.
> Loved how it started off with REAL people walking in a park then tells an animated tale. I thought that was a cool small touch. I don't lose my shit over the movie though.



Is it a zombie plague?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Not bad. Pretty suspenseful story for a kid's flick IIRC.
> 
> A wolf (I think) that was trying to get medicine back to a plagued town. I can't specifically recall details, but I liked it.
> Loved how it started off with REAL people walking in a park then tells an animated tale. I thought that was a cool small touch. I don't lose my shit over the movie though.



I remember that movie- saved up a lot of money back in '95 to go and watch it. The projector had problems loading up the movie as it started out and so we were able to get free tickets, just because we couldn't watch every single second of it. That was pretty generous for a movie theater owner.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 25, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Is it a zombie plague?



Diptheria. It's... kinda sorta vaguely based on a true story, in that they took a real thing that happened and made a movie that's almost nothing like it. There was _a _dog named Balto, at least, though he wasn't the lead dog for most of that run - just the last relay team.

I loved the hell out of it as a kid, being of the variety of child that liked talking animal movies but wasn't a big fan of musical numbers (there are none in this movie). I still enjoy it. It has some kind of... Indiana Jones moments, but with sled dogs, I guess.

Watching it again as an adult, I still think it's a pretty enjoyable flick.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh yes, thank god. None of the fucking singing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 25, 2013)

It's was meh at best.

Toy Story over shadowed it.


----------



## BRN (Dec 25, 2013)

It's forgettable by today's standards, but it's bloody cute and it has 'that' charm - you know, old animated movies always have 'that' charm. An unforgettable and rather unique charm. You need to watch it, if only for the opening sequences with Balto running through the town. :>

That said, if you're looking into this for furry reasons, Jenna isn't as hot as she's made out to be, don't know why furries go crazy for her. Balto's kinda cute. Steele's some kind of BDSM fetishist's two-dimensional dream and totally disinteresting to everyone else.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 25, 2013)

BRN said:


> That said, if you're looking into this for furry reasons, Jenna isn't as hot as she's made out to be, don't know why furries go crazy for her. Balto's kinda cute. Steele's some kind of BDSM fetishist's two-dimensional dream and totally disinteresting to everyone else.



The fact that Balto is being implied as spank material makes me want to rub glass into my eyes.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 25, 2013)

Until FA, I'd never even heard of it. I thought it was a webcomic or something, and never bothered to look into it.


----------



## amckwolf (Dec 25, 2013)

I loved all of the movies as a kid. It's really well animated, the characters are fun, and they all had overall good stories and writing. It's worth giving a shot.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 25, 2013)

The first one is decent enough, the sequels, not so much. Furries loose their minds over it because it has a talking wolf dog thing in it, and that's about it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 25, 2013)

I thought it was rather cute and had great animation. The scene with the bottles making a fake Northern Lights always made me smile.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 25, 2013)

It's a cute movie with a good story. I enjoyed it, the last time I saw it. (Which was ages ago.)

It's nothing mind-blowing, but it's not bad.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 25, 2013)

It's just over-hyped by furries. Okay at best.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 26, 2013)

First one was good, second one was meh, didn't bother to watch the third one.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 26, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> First one was good, second one was meh, didn't bother to watch the third one.



Sweet christ there was a _third _one? I had to turn off the second one when the mouse started singing about spirit guides. Ughh.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 26, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Sweet christ there was a _third _one? I had to turn off the second one when the mouse started singing about spirit guides. Ughh.



Balto 2 was embarrassing to watch, shit I can't even imagine the third one.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 26, 2013)

It's an alright movie. I can recommend it as a furry and in general. The animation is very good and its an uplifting story.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 27, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Balto 2 was embarrassing to watch, shit I can't even imagine the third one.



I was mostly gonna give 2 a free pass as just a crappy sequel...then a wolf flew into a tree with "spirit" powers.

Couldn't even look at the series the same after that.


----------



## Balto Wolfdog (Dec 27, 2013)

I love Balto, two and three are ok.
The first ones the best out of them.
Overall not a bad trilligy in my mind.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 27, 2013)

Balto Wolfdog said:


> I love Balto, two and three are ok.
> The first ones the best out of them.
> Overall not a bad trilligy in my mind.



Clearly not biased. :v


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 27, 2013)

I LOVE Balto. Always have. 

When I was a little kid and I'd go visit my bitch grandma, I'd go in another room and watch it with my cousin. 
Lots of feelsy moments for me. I'm easy to please as far as movies go, though. Especially if there's animals in it. And especially if those animals are dogs.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 27, 2013)

Wait, there are no musical numbers in this? And its an animated children's movie? AWESOME!
Usually I hate singing in these things. (usually. Occasionally there's something that plays that I just love but that's rare).

I've never seen the entirety of Balto, or at least its been so long that I don't remember much about it.
I ought' to watch it again sometime.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Balto had singing.


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 27, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I'm pretty sure Balto had singing.



A little bit, but nothing like Disney.


----------



## Balto Wolfdog (Dec 27, 2013)

The first Balto had no singing but in the credits the song reach for the lights, 
I think was the song.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 27, 2013)

Balto obviously had singing.
You guys just aren't remembering hard enough.

[video=youtube;7UXWdHlr3N8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UXWdHlr3N8[/video]

:V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Not bad. Pretty suspenseful story for a kid's flick IIRC.
> 
> A wolf (I think) that was trying to get medicine back to a plagued town. I can't specifically recall details, but I liked it.
> Loved how it started off with REAL people walking in a park then tells an animated tale. I thought that was a cool small touch. I don't lose my shit over the movie though.


Its based on a true story, and if it werent for the dogsled relay a whole town would have died from a terrible disease.

Hey Harbinger do you have streaming netflix or the one where they send you dvds?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2013)

It's a good flick, I liked it.
Back in the day people actually paid attention to animation smoothness, nowadays it is just cutting corners.
Lipsync is quite good. 
If you like it, don't bother with the sequels. They ruin everything.


----------



## Celeste (Dec 28, 2013)

I actually own this movie, but then I love most Disney and animated films.  It's a happy child friendly movie with funny scenes =).  Yes all the animals talk.  Also, part two does...kind of blow, and I did not realize there was a part 3.  It sort of makes me sad to see they continuously run good movies into the dirt for an extra buck.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 28, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Its based on a true story




Well, true-ish. I don't think the original balto was halfwolf. He did talk though.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 28, 2013)

Celeste said:


> I actually own this movie, but then I love most Disney and animated films.  It's a happy child friendly movie with funny scenes =).  Yes all the animals talk.  Also, part two does...kind of blow, and I did not realize there was a part 3.  It sort of makes me sad to see they continuously run good movies into the dirt for an extra buck.



Balto isn't Disney if that's what you were implying.

Also people hating on two makes me a sad Aleu


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 28, 2013)

I liked it as a kid, I'd watch it with my best friend when I stayed over at her house. The second one is okay, I haven't seen the third one though.


----------



## IidoTheFox (Dec 30, 2013)

It's alright, not the greatest movie ever but it was decent.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Jan 9, 2014)

Balto is up there with The Lion King in regards to high aesthetic in character design, which is why I think a lot of Furries really love it.  That, and most Furries are in the age group where we grew up watching said movies, so nostalgia hits pretty hard with it as well.


----------



## NeveAmzi89 (Jan 22, 2014)

The original balto movie did not have any of the characters singing in it. It was released in '95. The second balto film has characters singing songs. The third does as well. The first is based off of the diphtheria outbreak in Alaska, the small town of nome almost lost it's entire youth population to it. Balto a husky, was on one of multiple teams to go out in a massive storm to bring the antitoxin to the town from anchorage. The trail they traveled is now the same trail that the Iditarod race follows every year. 
The second film is complete fiction about one of baltos daughters and her journey to find her place. The third is about one of baltos sons who helps carry mail with his human by plane and sled to villages. I enjoyed the second film the third I suffered through.


----------



## RayLee (Jan 22, 2014)

I remember that movie, it was all right.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 22, 2014)

Balto is a good movie, the animation is fucking gorgeous.
I would definitely recommend watching it (BUT NOT THE SEQUELS, PLEASE DEAR GOD NO) if you can ignore the fact that you've probably seen art of Balto slamming Jenna and Steel before on FA.


----------



## IidoTheFox (Jan 28, 2014)

Haven't seen Balto in years but I remember it being decent. Nothing incredible, but definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jan 29, 2014)

I haven't seen Balto in years, let alone the 2nd or 3rd installments. I might, and I use the word might strongly, have found it hilarious to watch; but I mostly remember being scared because of the bear attack part to be honest. But, the good ol' people at BuzzFeed once again managed to make something from my innocent childhood into something that's hilarious as an adult!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/arianelange/balto-is-actually-extremely-inappropriate-for-children


----------

